# Most famous passengers?



## TomNashville

I have given several rides to minor celebrities or people who are involved in movies and music, but tonight, I gave my first ride to what I would consider a "mainstream celebrity". I picked up 2 members of the band Filter tonight at the Gaylord Opryland. The ride was originally going to be very short, about a mile from the Gaylord to the Opryland Best Western, where they are staying, but it turned into a $15 ride because they desperately needed some smokes and the gas stations around Opryland were closed at 1AM when I gave them the ride. I played it cool, didn't ask for autographs or photos or anything, just did my job and got them to where they wanted to go. Who are your most famous passengers?


----------



## kalo

I don't think it would be appropriate to disclose any specifics of any client's ride.


----------



## TomNashville

That's pretty much what the entire "story" section is about.


----------



## kalo

TomNashville said:


> That's pretty much what the entire "story" section is about.


I've read most of the posts, and I don't recall anyone giving specifics about a rider or where they might be staying and what they might be doing.


----------



## TomNashville

kalo said:


> I've read most of the posts, and I don't recall anyone giving specifics about a rider or where they might be staying and what they might be doing.


Well, they are a band, they were here to do a concert, that one is no secret. Also, their tour buses are parked right outside of the hotel they're staying at, they didn't exactly try to keep their location a secret. Buying cigarettes isn't exactly a huge hush hush secret either.


----------



## London UberExec Driver

It's about being professional and discreet not to disclose any passengers whereabouts or reasons for their journey, whoever they are. 

Doctors, lawyers, accountants etc., keep their clients affairs to themselves. No reason why drivers can't do the same.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber

"I don't believe in
In your sanctity
Your privacy"


----------



## JoshM

My most famous passenger was Diane Keaton. She was cool.


----------



## NicknTulsa

Local newsman. Very chatty!


----------



## Roberto

Some uneducated ghetto black guy (nice guy I liked him just describing him) the other day from one of the nicest hotels in OC (Montage). Thought about asking him if he was a rapper or athlete but felt it would have been inappropriate.


----------



## Nikita

One day i was driving on weekend in Boston. I`ve got a ping and saw the name Travis. Guess who it was?


----------



## Jeff212

Last Friday I got a presenter that was in town for the Kid's Choice Awards..... I think my manual windows must of been a nice break from her norm when she asked if I didn't mind if she got some fresh air.... Ha ha


----------



## Uber ATL

Jim Carrey, Karreuche, Jeremih, NBA Players, Basketball Wives (Show)


----------



## u_no_me

Nikita said:


> One day i was driving on weekend in Boston. I`ve got a ping and saw the name Travis. Guess who it was?


Unless it was Kalanick, the suspense isn't killing me.


----------



## mp775

Nikita said:


> One day i was driving on weekend in Boston. I`ve got a ping and saw the name Travis. Guess who it was?


How did you rate him?


----------



## mp775

AraabMUZIK this morning.


----------



## Bobhopenut

Pamela Anderson at a local eatery here in town and then took her and two other ladies back to a swanky hotel here in town. That is why my avatar is Pamela Anderson. Tipped 20 dollars on a 9.00 ride. If she would of put that classic Baywatch bathing suit on and ran down the street I wouldn't of charged her for the ride. I have been in love with her for ever. The name on the ride was Pammy


----------



## Bobhopenut

Too top it off she sat in the front seat. I would of loved to cruise by the homies house with Pamela in the front seat. That would of been classic. Obviously I didn't know that I was going to pick her up so I didn't have my Pamela Playboy with me so she signed my banks deposit envelope I had in the console.


----------



## David Madrid

Nikita said:


> One day i was driving on weekend in Boston. I`ve got a ping and saw the name Travis. Guess who it was?


Tracy Lords


----------



## Googyl

Not a celebrity but a Vice President for Guess, twice. I have a feeling it won't be the last time I see him since Uber is his only mode of transportation these days.


----------



## UberPup

Redaric Williams from the Young and Restless and a producer from Jersey Shore, also, some dude that entered the car and the first words out of his mouth were, I am an actor and I need to pick up my girl friends car from Volkswagen.

Well, I'm not an actor and my girl friend drives a mercedes. He may want to think about how his verbage portrays himself and his successes in life.

There maybe more, it just depends if they want to talk about themselves or not.

They have all been very nice.

The guy from Young and Restless was really cool.


----------



## mybackhurts

i picked up the producer of a Bravo network reality show about weddings. He tried to bring a GLASS of white wine into my new car. I told him to swig it real quick before he came in and he said "i don't swig". Why do people think it's ok to bring booze into cars? Isn't that illegal everywhere???


----------



## midwestuber

I spent the last 25 plus years driving music tour buses, I have toured with everyone from Aerosmith to ZZtop... but as an uber pawn, I drove several of the boston redsox in town for a game, One night I drove the producer for some tv reality show called southern belles or something like that...I got a ride in tony stewarts cessna citation jet once ... kind of cool.


----------



## UberSF

David Madrid said:


> Tracy Lords


Nice! She was my fave porn star from the 80s. Closest i've had was g/f of a SF Giant. She was really cool, dropped her off at his sky rise apartment complex near the ball park.


----------



## Jeff212

Bobhopenut said:


> Too top it off she sat in the front seat. I would of loved to cruise by the homies house with Pamela in the front seat. That would of been classic. Obviously I didn't know that I was going to pick her up so I didn't have my Pamela Playboy with me so she signed my banks deposit envelope I had in the console.


I worked at Woodward West a few years back and her sons went there.... She would spend time there on parent visit day and she was nice, down to earth.... Then ran into her in town later that week and she was cool then too....


----------



## Bobhopenut

midwestuber said:


> I spent the last 25 plus years driving music tour buses, I have toured with everyone from Aerosmith to ZZtop... but as an uber pawn, I drove several of the boston redsox in town for a game, One night I drove the producer for some tv reality show called southern belles or something like that...I got a ride in tony stewarts cessna citation jet once ... kind of cool.


Midwest Uber, Kind of cool? No that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Bobhopenut

mybackhurts said:


> i picked up the producer of a Bravo network reality show about weddings. He tried to bring a GLASS of white wine into my new car. I told him to swig it real quick before he came in and he said "i don't swig". Why do people think it's ok to bring booze into cars? Isn't that illegal everywhere???


Mybackhurts, I get someone every night I work a Friday or Saturday wanting to bring a beer in the car. There has been a few times while driving I hear that beer can open up. Immediately I think of my ratings when I have to tell someone they have to throw it out.


----------



## UberSF

I flat out tell em when they try and get in the car with an open container. Down it now or lose the ride. Your choice


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

midwestuber said:


> I got a ride in tony stewarts cessna citation jet once ... kind of cool.


Presumably, riding in a vehicle with Tony Stewart is the safest place one can be, as they don't have to worry about getting struck by Tony Stewart's vehicle.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi

Many over the years. I guess the top three would be Jack Nicholson (extremely cool, friendly, and VERY generous), Eddie Murphy (quiet, polite, not quite as generous), and Carol Burnett (as nice a person as you'd ever expect to meet). Lots of others, but those are the ones who stand out the most.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi

I also was assigned to drive Queen Noor of Jordan around for a few days when I was working for a big limo company in Boston about twenty years ago. Kinda scary - goons with loaded Uzis riding shotgun, etc. It was pretty intimidating.


----------



## Rollo Tomassi

Bobhopenut said:


> Mybackhurts, I get someone every night I work a Friday or Saturday wanting to bring a beer in the car. There has been a few times while driving I hear that beer can open up. Immediately I think of my ratings when I have to tell someone they have to throw it out.


Not sure what your post is doing in this thread, but for God's sake, stop sweating your rating so much. Drive your car like a professional, and expect to be treated as such. Things will take care of themselves. If some drunk wants to give you a bad rating because you made him dump his go - cup full of vodka on the street, so be it. If you're good at your job, you have nothing to worry about in the long run.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Bobhopenut said:


> Pamela Anderson at a local eatery here in town and then took her and two other ladies back to a swanky hotel here in town. That is why my avatar is Pamela Anderson. Tipped 20 dollars on a 9.00 ride. If she would of put that classic Baywatch bathing suit on and ran down the street I wouldn't of charged her for the ride. I have been in love with her for ever. The name on the ride was Pammy


I hope you didnt have leather seats she might have thrown paint all over you


----------



## Orlando_Driver

What happens in my car, stays in my car....sorry


----------



## forsigningup

Drove home Master Chief once


----------



## uberdriversd

Zachary Levi of Chuck. Very nice guy.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

Godsmack last week in OC


----------



## Doodle

uberdriversd said:


> Zachary Levi of Chuck. Very nice guy.


I would have totally geeked out if that happened. Can't help it. LOL.


----------



## mp775

Just took Shaggy, Melissa Muzique, another guy, and their leftovers from a restaurant back to their tour bus.


----------



## UberRey

Be prepared to be AMAZED motherf*ckers...

Two weeks ago I picked up Peter Robbins and his manager.


----------



## StephenJBlue

Kobe Bryant


----------



## jimx200

David Madrid said:


> Tracy Lords


How's she looking these days...I mean, there's lots of gravel miles on that woman...


----------



## Salthedriver

I'd probably would have to go with myself


----------



## Tx rides

IMO you guys should be more discrete. This is a forum open to reading by the world. I know many of you consider yourselves to be taxi drivers, therefore the discretion, professionalism, etc. is not required. But consider this: many of you thrive on the excess surge prices. 
When you are hitting $70+ fares, the only people who will happily pay that are people who are accustomed to more professionalism. JMHO


----------



## Optimus Uber

This dude, whoever he is, Bravo Network, Yacht Captain, Below Deck. Amazing, all these famous celebrities and they are driving X instead of black car. Think about it, if they're in X, do you think there is any chance of a tip if they are that cheap with transportation?


----------



## Kaz

JoshM said:


> My most famous passenger was Diane Keaton. She was cool.


How cool!! I love her, she's made a lot of great films.


----------



## Boots the Cat

Hi, Steven Stills from C.S.N.Y...we had a great music chat...asta


----------



## scrurbscrud

Optimus Uber said:


> This dude, whoever he is, Bravo Network, Yacht Captain, Below Deck. Amazing, all these famous celebrities and they are driving X instead of black car. Think about it, if they're in X, do you think there is any chance of a tip if they are that cheap with transportation?


It's chic and hip for them to drop a pittance in the laps of the poor starving masses so they can brag about their proven lesser class social connections to the poverty folks to their friends.


----------



## Optimus Uber

scrurbscrud said:


> It's chic and hip for them to drop a pittance in the laps of the poor starving masses so they can brag about their proven less class social connections to the poverty class to their friends.


He has to tell me who he was, because I had no idea. Dropped off at some lame as restaurant private club in hollywood. So lame, he had to tell me it was a private club and that the membership dues are like $2k a year. Yeah, that's impressive . Next time see if you can get a membership to the Jonathon club, then you'll impress me. He tells me he's just a normal dude like the rest of us, then why bring up your acting gig. Whatever, thanks for the ride and the $50, Yeah I'm so impressed, you're on a 3rd rated cable program. Like living in a 3rd world country. There's more, just don't want to put it out there, coz you have to respect a man's game.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> IMO you guys should be more discrete. This is a forum open to reading by the world. I know many of you consider yourselves to be taxi drivers, therefore the discretion, professionalism, etc. is not required. But consider this: many of you thrive on the excess surge prices.
> When you are hitting $70+ fares, the only people who will happily pay that are people who are accustomed to more professionalism. JMHO


Preeety sure a drunk celeb has about the same frame of mind as a standard class drunk. Granted they may get their by drinking premium. Plus who knows what else they can afford?


----------



## ValleyUber!

As UberX driver, I've been surprised how many NBA basketball players I've given rides to. I'm not a huge basketball fan so rarely know exactly who they are, but a pickup location in a multi-million-dollar home with a 20 year old dude at 7+ feet tall is a dead giveaway!


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> Preeety sure a drunk celeb has about the same frame of mind as a standard class drunk. Granted they may get their by drinking premium. Plus who knows what else they can afford?


I know....I know...just sayin - I see a lot of UberBlabberMouths on line (not just here..twitter, facebook, etc). I know drivers blab to each other (haha - one time an affiliate we had farmed out to accidentally texted me - thinking he was texting my husband, to say "yowza man, I'll haul his wife ANY TIME - honk honk" LMAO he nearly died when he realized it was ME on the receiving end )

But in social media , you are not just talking to fellow drivers. IMO I think some of the things I read make some drivers look very low class. And I know there are drivers out there in some high end vehicles trying to provide some high end service even as X, and even though drivers are all(repeat after me) -> "independent contractors", it is the brand, thus all drivers, which take the PR hit. And not all celebs or high end execs are drunk, and even though I don't like how UberX came to my city, as a transportation stakeholder I cannot help but try to plant a seed of "sensibility" in those who broadcast who they had, where they live, what restaurant they dropped them at, where their kids go to school, etc. I've truly seen examples of all of that out there. X drivers need the support of the higher end clients to prevail.


----------



## scrurbscrud

There are no secrets available to anyone in today's world. We should all know that pretty well by now, courtesy of Big Brother. It's only a pity that the most powerful people can know anything that they want to know about anyone including all the weakness, habits, illegalities even of celebs, 

but us peons are commanded to silenciO for 'good business.'


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> There are no secrets available to anyone in today's world. We should all know that pretty well by now, courtesy of Big Brother. It's only a pity that the most powerful people can know anything that they want to know about anyone including all the weakness, habits, illegalities even of celebs,
> 
> but us peons are commanded to silenciO for 'good business.'


I don't know - I just don't think there is any value added to broadcasting that CEO/Recording Artist Bill Brown rode in your car, lives in Sunny Neighborhood, and his kids to to Prestigious Middle School, or that you are on 9th Street, dropping them off at Chef Boyardee's famous bistro.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> I don't know - I just don't think there is any value added to broadcasting that CEO/Recording Artist Bill Brown rode in your car, lives in Sunny Neighborhood, and his kids to to Prestigious Middle School, or that you are on 9th Street, dropping them off at Chef Boyardee's famous bistro.


I generally agree with you. That is why I reference my (minor occasions) with celebs as generic i.e. a large news network talking head. I would NEVER say who it was. Ever. Not even on a witness stand. Hell, I didn't see the I.D. How in the hell should I know...


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> I generally agree with you. That is why I reference my (minor occasions) with celebs as generic i.e. a large news network talking head. I would NEVER say who it was. Ever. Not even on a witness stand. Hell, I didn't see the I.D. How in the hell should I know...


And for the record this is not unique to X - I've seen limo operators do the same thing on Facebook, twitter, Instagram, etc. DUMB MOVE, IMO. Long before getting in to this business, my husband was with White House Communications, very close and personal to a few presidents, family, friends, etc. Oh the stories he could tell - he and a few others could certainly write some books. But he always keeps his tales to close circles of trusted friends, out of professional courtesy, which was part of the criteria to be given the position in the first place. To us, the same level of discretion is expected when someone reserves our service, so we just don't violate that trust even if the passenger is less than "well behaved"


----------



## scrurbscrud

Qui pro quo is an excellent model ethical of behavior. We get paid to transfer. That is the end of the arrangement and obligations. Anything further is a violation of trust.


----------



## billybengal

Yo


David Madrid said:


> Tracy Lords


You're my hero lol.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia

Tx rides said:


> And for the record this is not unique to X - I've seen limo operators do the same thing on Facebook, twitter, Instagram, etc. DUMB MOVE, IMO. Long before getting in to this business, my husband was with White House Communications, very close and personal to a few presidents, family, friends, etc. Oh the stories he could tell - he and a few others could certainly write some books. But he always keeps his tales to close circles of trusted friends, out of professional courtesy, which was part of the criteria to be given the position in the first place. To us, the same level of discretion is expected when someone reserves our service, so we just don't violate that trust even if the passenger is less than "well behaved"


We are kinda like public transportation. I don't know if there is an expectation of privacy. http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/19/lfmao-mitt-romney-airplane-flight-fight-video/

I rode with a former SEC Commissioner. Now his name isn't so popular because of all the problems on Wall Street.


----------



## Tx rides

uberdc/Virginia said:


> We are kinda like public transportation. I don't know if there is an expectation of privacy. http://www.tmz.com/2010/02/19/lfmao-mitt-romney-airplane-flight-fight-video/
> 
> I rode with a former SEC Commissioner. Now his name isn't so popular because of all the problems on Wall Street.


Well at base fares - I tend to agree there is a level of "you get what you pay for" attitude....but not so much when you see $100 fares to go a few miles, and it seems the X drivers need those types of passengers long term in order to make up for the insane rate reductions.


----------



## mp775

Tx rides said:


> IMO you guys should be more discrete. This is a forum open to reading by the world. I know many of you consider yourselves to be taxi drivers, therefore the discretion, professionalism, etc. is not required. But consider this: many of you thrive on the excess surge prices.
> When you are hitting $70+ fares, the only people who will happily pay that are people who are accustomed to more professionalism. JMHO


I don't consider myself to be a taxi driver or a professional. I'm just sharing a ride in my own car for a coupla bucks. Ergo, no professionalism.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

As I posted in another thread on this topic, I'm in agreement with Tx rides re discretion. But to tell a story on myself, a guy in a dark suit who looked like he could be a chauffeur was talking to a couple of limo drivers in front of a hotel where I was waiting on my client. Problem was, this rather stout individual proceeded to lean against my client's Maybach 62 limo, rocking the car in the process. I got out and politely asked him not to lean on the car. He apologized and left shortly after. One of the drivers asked if I knew who he was. Turns out he's a very successful comedian and actor. Even if I had recognized him, I would have handled it the same way. My client would not have liked it had he come out and seen it, and I definitley would have heard about it!


----------



## Tx rides

Older Chauffeur said:


> As I posted in another thread on this topic, I'm in agreement with Tx rides re discretion. But to tell a story on myself, a guy in a dark suit who looked like he could be a chauffeur was talking to a couple of limo drivers in front of a hotel where I was waiting on my client. Problem was, this rather stout individual proceeded to lean against my client's Maybach 62 limo, rocking the car in the process. I got out and politely asked him not to lean on the car. He apologized and left shortly after. One of the drivers asked if I knew who he was. Turns out he's a very successful comedian and actor. Even if I had recognized him, I would have handled it the same way. My client would not have liked it had he come out and seen it, and I definitley would have heard about it!


How extraordinarily 'Belvederish' of you!!! I love it


----------



## Bobhopenut

StrawJim said:


> Kobe Bryant


Where did you pick Kobe up at? Was it an Uberx? Doesn't he live in those mansions off Newport Coast blvd in Newport Beach? Did he tip?


----------



## johnny danger

SAITVA ROSE---- and we did it dawggie style ,,,,,,


----------



## Osamah

2chainz and sammy adams


----------



## Lidman

One I definitely would not want to get is Tiger Woods. His rationale for not tipping is that he doesn't carry cash.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberRey said:


> Be prepared to be AMAZED motherf*ckers...
> 
> Two weeks ago I picked up Peter Robbins and his manager.


Who is Peter Robbins?


----------



## UberRey

Sydney Uber said:


> Who is Peter Robbins?


If only there was some way to look information up on the internet...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0730435/


----------



## Frank Martin

> Pamela Anderson at a local eatery here in town and then took her and two other ladies back to a swanky hotel here in town. That is why my avatar is Pamela Anderson. Tipped 20 dollars on a 9.00 ride. If she would of put that classic Baywatch bathing suit on and ran down the street I wouldn't of charged her for the ride. I have been in love with her for ever. The name on the ride was Pammy


****ing awesome!



> Michael Peña&#8230;&#8230;I canceled his ride because he was a no show after two calls and two texts. He was able to call me somehow after the ride was canceled. He asked me to come back and complained about the $5 charge for canceling. He kept name dropping himself&#8230;&#8230;"This is Michael Peña" blah blah blah. It was driving him nuts that I didn't know who he was. Looked him up after the ride. Lol&#8230;&#8230;.******.


Shame to hear that. He's a good actor.



> One I definitely would not want to get is Tiger Woods. His rationale for not tipping is that he doesn't carry cash.


He's one of the worst celebrity tippers along with Michael Jordan, LeBron James, Bill Cosby, Kirsten Dunst, Madonna and Usher. If you don't want to get stiffed, avoid them at all costs. X D


----------



## UberDude2

London UberExec Driver said:


> It's about being professional and discreet not to disclose any passengers whereabouts or reasons for their journey, whoever they are.
> 
> Doctors, lawyers, accountants etc., keep their clients affairs to themselves. No reason why drivers can't do the same.


Dirver-Rider confidentiality clause?


----------



## Lidman

I read somewhere that Phil Mickelson is a great tipper, and that cab/limousine drivers sometimes have to flip a coin to see who gets Phil or Tiger.


----------



## LenV

I gave a ride to Elvis the other night. He gave me a good tip. "Don't do drugs!"


----------



## IbedrivinUX

LenV said:


> I gave a ride to Elvis the other night. He gave me a good tip. "Don't do drugs!"


Or eat a pound of bacon!!


----------



## simply00complex

Last night, I had the drummer from Prophets of Addiction in my car. Nice guy!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Elvis Jones' bass drum. Jazz superstar. 

Guess it didn't fit in his Lincoln Towncar.

Oh, the stories it told!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

During spring training I drive a few baseball players around, but they're usually the younger guys and I don't follow sports enough to know their names.

I have given rides to a few professional poker players back when I used to work the cab line at the local Indian casino.

I saw Mike Tyson hanging out at a steakhouse in Scottsdale, but he had his own Rolls Royce and driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> During spring training I drive a few baseball players around, but they're usually the younger guys and I don't follow sports enough to know their names.
> 
> I have given rides to a few professional poker players back when I used to work the cab line at the local Indian casino.
> 
> I saw Mike Tyson hanging out at a steakhouse in Scottsdale, but he had his own Rolls Royce and driver.


Keep your ears covered.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Keep your ears covered.


The thing that stays with me about Tyson is how small he is. He's well under 6". He's obviously a powerfully built guy, but in person he didn't look like a guy who'll knock you the **** out.


----------



## Seastriper

I can give two shits about famous people and wouldn't recognize 99% of them if they were sitting right next to me. I was talking to Tom Brady at my last job and someone had to tell me later on who he was.

Just treat me with respect and your a 5 star LOL...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

I gave a ride to an employee who's supervisor is Brian Brennan (WR for Cleveland Browns 1984-1992). I had to wait while he chatted with her for a few minutes. He's now an exec at Key Bank. I had a Cleveland Cavalier in my car, but don't know which one he was, lol. I gave a ride to some travelling band member for punk rock, he was totally not famous but kept insisting he was. He spent the whole ride arguing with his girlfriend about whether he should buy her tickets to a concert the next day then asked if I would be discreet about the argument (Yeah, cuz you're not famous and no one would care).
On the other hand, I had ladies of the night a few times. Most of them are good tippers.


----------



## Jam Val

NFL player, NBA players mom, NASCAR drivers assistant and minor league baseball guy. My run ins with famous people are like 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I had Dale Earnhardt Jr in my cab this past spring. Went to that fancy restaurant over on 7th. Nice guy, quiet.
Tipped.


----------



## DieselkW

The band was in town for a concert and Eddie didn't want to take the bus to Starbucks, so I got to spend a few minutes with Mr. Van Halen.
"Do I mind waiting for you to come back out? Are you kidding me, you can't get rid of me that easily Eddie!!" (He said, "call me Eddie", so we are on a first name basis)

Even got two tickets, third row. I was able to find their Best Of CD while he was inside and played it low in the background for the ride back... he noticed.


----------



## cityjohn

Pres. Andrew Jackson was in the car twice (along with some others). Now I'm waiting to see if Ulysses Grant will get in sometime!


----------



## Jam Val

DieselkW said:


> The band was in town for a concert and Eddie didn't want to take the bus to Starbucks, so I got to spend a few minutes with Mr. Van Halen.
> "Do I mind waiting for you to come back out? Are you kidding me, you can't get rid of me that easily Eddie!!" (He said, "call me Eddie", so we are on a first name basis)
> 
> Even got two tickets, third row. I was able to find their Best Of CD while he was inside and played it low in the background for the ride back... he noticed.


That is MAJOR! So cool!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DieselkW said:


> The band was in town for a concert and Eddie didn't want to take the bus to Starbucks, so I got to spend a few minutes with Mr. Van Halen.
> "Do I mind waiting for you to come back out? Are you kidding me, you can't get rid of me that easily Eddie!!" (He said, "call me Eddie", so we are on a first name basis)
> 
> Even got two tickets, third row. I was able to find their Best Of CD while he was inside and played it low in the background for the ride back... he noticed.


I wouldn't be able to resist telling him how great Michael Anthony is on bass and tenor vocals on all the classic Van Halen/Roth records.
I've been known to get in trouble for my opinions...


----------



## Oscar Levant

TomNashville said:


> I have given several rides to minor celebrities or people who are involved in movies and music, but tonight, I gave my first ride to what I would consider a "mainstream celebrity". I picked up 2 members of the band Filter tonight at the Gaylord Opryland. The ride was originally going to be very short, about a mile from the Gaylord to the Opryland Best Western, where they are staying, but it turned into a $15 ride because they desperately needed some smokes and the gas stations around Opryland were closed at 1AM when I gave them the ride. I played it cool, didn't ask for autographs or photos or anything, just did my job and got them to where they wanted to go. Who are your most famous passengers?


I had the band "sleeping With Sirens " in my car couple weeks ago and they are kinda famous with young music listeners, I hear. years ago in my taxi days in Hollywood I had Verdine White, one of the founders of blood sweat and tears in my cab for about an hour.


----------



## DocT

During my first week of UberX (before I knew I was suppose to be PLUS), had a pax (owns his own company) who has business meetings with Travis K on occasion. Asked me what I thought about the Uber business model. Answered in neutral. Very friendly guy. Tipped me $20 to LAX.


----------

